# C50 fork question



## vtbiker (Feb 20, 2006)

Last winter I bought a used 2007 C50. Love the bike. However, the previous owner cut the fork leaving me with only 1cm of spacer height. I need to raise that, for my comfort reasons, by another 2cm's. I'm hoping someone here can tell me where I should go to get another, preferably uncut, fork. Thanks for the help.


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

If you source one through an authorized Colnago dealer, be prepared to shell out very close to 4 figures, uncomfortably close.

What color is your bike? If you do go through a retailer, you will probably be able to get a fork in the same paint scheme, though the shades will likely be slightly different, or you could get the black carbon one, which will match just about anything.

The C75 is the newer version of the fork, the Star is the older model. Either will work, assuming the steerer diameter is the same as your C50.


----------



## vtbiker (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. A black fork would be fine; I'm not sure what color scheme I have. For close to $1000, I would be tempted to pick up another frame or compete bike on the used market. Of course, this time I will be sure the fork wasn't cut! Any of you Colnago dealers on this forum have a fork laying around you want to sell me??


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

vtbiker said:


> Thanks for the reply. A black fork would be fine; I'm not sure what color scheme I have. For close to $1000, I would be tempted to pick up another frame or compete bike on the used market. Of course, this time I will be sure the fork wasn't cut! Any of you Colnago dealers on this forum have a fork laying around you want to sell me??


While not a Star or a C75, this one will do in a pinch. I actually have a fork like this on my Arte with the Star full carbon fork on my Cristallo and I cannot tell the difference. It would work in a pinch. Every so often, there are Colnago Star or C75 forks on ebay for around $400. I would hold out for one of them. I thought I would be able to find one for you, but no dice. Good luck.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Colnago-Carbon-Fiber-700c-1-1-8-Road-Bike-Fork_W0QQitemZ380173392369QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item58841999f1


----------



## jjmstang (May 8, 2009)

What about Maestro ?

-John


----------



## vtbiker (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for the help. When you say in a pinch, what do you mean? Weight?


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> While not a Star or a C75, this one will do in a pinch. I actually have a fork like this on my Arte with the Star full carbon fork on my Cristallo and I cannot tell the difference. It would work in a pinch. Every so often, there are Colnago Star or C75 forks on ebay for around $400. I would hold out for one of them. I thought I would be able to find one for you, but no dice. Good luck.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Colnago-Carbon-Fiber-700c-1-1-8-Road-Bike-Fork_W0QQitemZ380173392369QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item58841999f1


The real crapper is that the C75 and CLX forks are (or were as of my last direct knowledge) the same exact fork. AND that the C75 forks cost as much as the Star forks, despite being made in Asia. I'm not trying to dredge up an Asia/Italy debate, just that the actual cost to produce is quite a bit less in Asia.
They did the same thing on their seatposts when they switched from Italian-made Selcof to the newer Asian ones.

Here's a new Star fork, with a joke of a price: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-ORIGINAL-CO...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item255824ce2d


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

Star forks, which is the older version when they were still made in Italy, don't show up on Ebay very often. The Colnago forks that do, are usually 1" steerer or the cheaper, heavier Street or Flash forks with aluminum steerers. I had the foresight to pick up a spare Star fork from a guy on WW around 4 years ago. Has plenty of steerer height for me and the silver graphics will match any frame. $300 was a steal since it was only ridden once. The older Star forks were pigs though. They weigh around 425-460 gms uncut.

You have two options: reverse your stem to gain some height. Looks dorky on a road bike but Landis used to do it for TTing a couple of years back. Or forgo the 'all original' look on your C50 and put on an aero fork like the Easton EC90. I recently picked up one of these forks on Ebay, the discontinued version with 3K weave and without any yellow in the graphics. With the red/white/3K carbon look, would match up well with Campy Boras. Forego the classic look for function, and lose weight. The carbon forks these days are amazing; this fork is all carbon fiber right down to the dropouts, and weighs 369 gms uncut.

This is why on my Giant, I've never cut down the steerer from when I bought it, in case I sell the bike. My MED frame could be ridden by someone as tall as 6'1". I mount my stem just under the cap and leave the spacers on, but use a -10 degree stem to drop my bar down below my saddle. Looks fugly but lotta pros do it who are real short and can't run a smaller frame.


----------



## Vientomas (Jul 18, 2007)

Try Total Cycling.


----------



## Vientomas (Jul 18, 2007)

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/bik/1553219159.html

Force Carbon Fork. New $310.00. I have no association with seller.


----------



## B2 (Mar 12, 2002)

*C75*



vtbiker said:


> Last winter I bought a used 2007 C50. Love the bike. However, the previous owner cut the fork leaving me with only 1cm of spacer height. I need to raise that, for my comfort reasons, by another 2cm's. I'm hoping someone here can tell me where I should go to get another, preferably uncut, fork. Thanks for the help.


How long of a steer tube do you need? I've got a C75 fork with something in the neighborhood of 200mm of steerer left. It came off of a used 57cm C50 I bought last year. With the 57cm frame the steerer length left room for the headset and no spacers. If your head tube is around 140mm you should be able to get about 2cm of spacers. It's basically black, but with a subtle green/red "Italian Squiggle" on it. Send me a PM if interested.


----------



## astrongoli (Mar 3, 2010)

This store on ebay has some C75s and a couple of CLXs. 

http://stores.ebay.com/Rockymountaincyclery


----------

